
Google abortion-vote ad ban unprecedented, so why did they do it? - mooseburger
https://www.irishtimes.com/news/politics/google-abortion-vote-ad-ban-unprecedented-so-why-did-they-do-it-1.3489617
======
leoc
Laughable that this story isn't getting any attention here, given its wide
significance.

